# Music help :)



## JustaBunchOfHocusPocus (Sep 17, 2007)

I'm having a horror movie theme for next year. Does anyone know any cd's they'd like to recommend? I'm looking for a good horror movie music theme cd. If anyone knows of any good ones be sure to let me know.

Thank you!!


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I'd say the best bet would be to Search Amazon.com for "Movie Theme Music". What's good about Amazon is that they usually have samples of each track to listen to.


----------



## Zombie Machairodont (Feb 2, 2009)

Halloweiner is quite right; there are many compilations of movie themes out there. Just make sure to look around and see if they are from the original scores. There are some really terrible ones out there, like most of the compilations from Drew's Famous Party Music. I would personally recommend that if you are able to download from iTunes or Amazon's mp3s, that you track down the original soundtracks and get the real themes that way. I have purchased several horror movie themed compilations only to be disappointed by what for all indications looked like a bunch of original movie scores. The one I was going to recommend was "Halloween Horror Movie Themes" from - oddly enough - Drew's Famous Party Music because I thought it was all original. However, after visiting Amazon, there are multiple reviews claiming it is the usual junk the company turns out. Maybe those tracks sounded right to me because I've had that CD for so long. I think that there are at least a couple original scores on there (the ones I cared about, like Poltergeist), but Drew's sometimes did that with their early recordings. If you want a list of themes to look for in mp3 form, feel free to ask. 

I am fond of the Danny Elfman compilations Music For A Darkened Theater 1 & 2, though they seem to be getting difficult to find (at least I have had some difficulty in getting the first compilation). 

I'm not sure if there are any compilations out there for just B-movie themes (which could be a lot of fun) or the older classic themes like the Universal monster movies. Both seem to crop up on more disparate compilations, with B-movie themes sprinkled between horror/sci-fi themed pop songs and older, classic themes mixed with classical music like Night on Bald Mountain and Danse Macabre (not that I'm complaining). I think that some of the themes used for those great early horror movies were in fact taken from preexisting classical compositions and operas anyway.


----------



## JustaBunchOfHocusPocus (Sep 17, 2007)

Thank you for you help! I'll look on amazon tonight and tell you what I find.


----------



## paulieshome (May 1, 2009)

Bewitched_Sam218 said:


> I'm having a horror movie theme for next year. Does anyone know any cd's they'd like to recommend? I'm looking for a good horror movie music theme cd. If anyone knows of any good ones be sure to let me know.
> 
> Thank you!!


I have a couple that are pretty good. DJ's choice Halloween Fright Flicks and Drew's Famous Fright Flicks. Both cd's have excellant themes. Hope this helps


----------



## Baron Samedi (Jan 15, 2009)

Hello Sam.
ZM is correct. The early universal movies, Dracula, Frankenstein and The Mummy used Tchaikovski's "Swan Lake" as the theme music.

I may have some theme and incidental music from the Hammer horror films of the 1960's and 70's lying in a dusty corner of the music room at Samedi Manor...I'll blow the dust off a few wax cylinders this evening and let you know what I find.


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

I also have quite a bit of halloween music, if you dont find anything you like send me a pm and i'll see what i can put together for you.


----------



## JustaBunchOfHocusPocus (Sep 17, 2007)

I sent you a pm not to long ago. did you get the message?


----------

